# Tesi specialistica



## La Marchesa

Salve a tutti, 
come si traduce in francese tesi specialistica? Thèse spécialisée?
Grazie


----------



## Nunou

Per essere sincera non ne ho idea...a occhio e croce direi _thèse de specialisation en...xyz... _ma aspetta conferme e/o altri suggerimenti. 

Ciao.


P.S.: sempre che per tesi specialistica s'intenda tesi di specializzazione ....non sono molto aggiornata al riguardo.


----------



## La Marchesa

Sì, intendo tesi di specializzazione.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> Per essere sincera non ne ho idea...a occhio e croce direi _thèse de specialisation en...xyz... _.


Anche io, a naso però, perché sono Belga --la denominazione è forse diversa in Francia-- e perché da tanti anni che ho lasciato il mondo universitario, i titoli sono cambiati e, stranamente, me ne faccio un baffo .


----------



## Pernie

Ciao Marchesa,
Secondo me in francese quando si parla di _thèse_ ci si riferisce piuttosto alla tesi di dottorato. Se invece ti riferisci alla tesi di laurea specialistica, io direi _Mémoire de master_ oppure _mémoire de fin d'études_. 
Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

Pernie said:


> Ciao Marchesa,
> Secondo me in francese quando si parla di _thèse_ ci si riferisce piuttosto alla tesi di dottorato. Se invece ti riferisci alla tesi di laurea specialistica, io direi _Mémoire de master_ oppure _mémoire de fin d'études_.
> Ciao!



Ciao Pernie
Matou.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Pernie,
da una discussione postata in precedenza dalla Marchesa, credo che si parli di una specializzazione medica ma ovviamente non ne sono sicura al 100%.  
Si potrebbe parlare di _master_ anche in questi casi?


----------



## Pernie

Nunou said:


> Ciao Pernie,
> da una discussione postata in precedenza dalla Marchesa, credo che si parli di una specializzazione medica ma ovviamente non ne sono sicura al 100%.
> Si potrebbe parlare di _master_ anche in questi casi?



Ciao Nunou, in effetti credo che la riforma LMD (Licence, Master, Doctorat) non si applichi completamente agli studi di medicina. Anche se esistono dei master in medicina, per evitare confusione in questo caso utilizzerei un'espressione "neutra" del tipo "Mémoire de spécialisation en..."
Sarebbe utile avere uno studente in medicina sul forum


----------



## La Marchesa

Ciao a tutti, 
quando dico tesi specialistica mi riferisco a quanto accaduto dopo la riforma dell'istruzione della Moratti, la quale ha stravolto il vecchio sistema universitario introducendo quello che chiamavamo 3+2, ossia, 3 anni di laurea breve più 2 di specializzazione per arrivare al completamento del percorso universitario. L'unica facoltà che non è stata toccata da questa riforma è stata appunto quella di medicina, dove è rimasta la laurea di 6 anni completa, dopodiché si deve passare l'esame di Stato per l'iscrizione all'albo e poi fare un concorso per iscriversi alle varie specializzazioni. 
Se ho capito bene posso ricapitolare dicendo che tesi di specializzazione (medicina) possiamo tradurla con thèse de spécialisation e tesi specialistica (biennio finale di una qualsiasi facoltà) con mémoire de master/de fin d'études,giusto?
Grazie mille a tutti


----------

